# budget almost 300 hp for a 2001 1.8L AWP Quattro TT



## racer05 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just checking on a way to get a few more reliable HP in my little 1.8L TT. I would like to get between 250-300 HP I think would be great. So far my engine mods have been a FMIC, a GForce chip, a INJEN CAI, a Saikou Michi OCC, a Forge Dual DV/BOV valve. Is the obvious answer the turbo itself. Just checking. I am planning to enter some SCCA Solo races this next year of 2012. working on the suspension opportunities as i write.
thanks
paul


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

u failed t mention 225 or 180.. 225 with a download or chipp should put you at the 250 mark.. with a fmic and the dv add 14hp give or take some. look at a full 3 inch exhaust.. if you have a 180 then yes u need a turbo updrade eaither the k04 or go bigger.. i think a k04 upgrade with the program and a intake and catback exhaust they were making in the 240 range... not including a fmic...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would do a atp gt2871r u can get one cheap on the forms used. I put down 290awhp on stock motor and stock clutch :thumbup:


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> I would do a atp gt2871r u can get one cheap on the forms used. I put down 290awhp on stock motor and stock clutch :thumbup:


I was able to put down 328fwhp...about the same as you. But, the ATP gt2871 is a slow spooler, not good if you plan to do SCCA racing.

I'm swapping over to a Frankenturbo F23 to get my "spool" back. You should see 280fwhp easy with an F23 and a out of the box tune.

PM Madmax199. He is the man when it comes to bending a TT225 around the track.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Max got banned and since when do FMI's and DV's add hp?


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Not his DV's, his experience in SCCA racing and extracting hp out of the TT225 within SCCA rules.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry that was aimed towards an earlier comment as well as yours. I should have pointed that out.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

No problem. I'm old, crusty and hard to spin up, just like my atp 2871.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

a dv to be able to handel the extra boost over the stock one. and a fmic will lower intake tempatures wich is proven to add hp t to a lower intake charge being denser....if i am wrong and a fmi does nothing to add power then we have all waisted money on fmic for nothing.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

ok let me go a little deeper... when you add a cold air intake to a car you gain power the colder the air the more dense the more fuel it carrys adding power. now this process with a intercooler is basically the same but we are passing outside air thrue a 15oo degree turbo super heating it up.. now audi already uses intercoolers for arguments sake we will use a 225. with both intercoolers is pretty good. but no were near the efficency of a intercooler for a 350 hp goal. add a download and you start having efficancy issues do to heat. typical gain on adding a fmic to a turbo setup is around 14-15 hp some mite be more or less. the more you can cool the air the more timing you can run and such.. but if you are running a 225 with a down load and making 15psi or even a lil more then you need to go with a beter dv then stock wich has already been proven... other wise the stock dv starts to go screwey.. hence why people are changing to the dsm dv as it can operate fast and more reliably.. that intercooler will help take advantage of that down load but hay if you want to ad that nice big turbo run 20 psi on them stock intercoolers then be my guest.. but i can tell you right now my srt4 with a stage 2 down load gained about 11whp with the addition of a better fmic over stock... the stock supports about 300hp but when going with a bigger ic that has lil to no pressure loss across the plate then should be good.. go with to big a intercooler then you may having sever lag issues or what not as the turbo mite be to small to the hp limits of the intercooler.... ex i wouldnt want to put a 600hp ic with my 350 hp turbo setup....


and dont get me started on the benifits of a larger exhaust system compared to the stock system


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok my side of the story. DV handles the boost and will never add any power. The upgrade is there to handle the boost. And for those running large hp FMI's on stock turbos :screwy:


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ok my side of the story. DV handles the boost and will never add any power. The upgrade is there to handle the boost. And for those running large hp FMI's on stock turbos :screwy:


^^this. I think there is some confusion about "gaining" power...yes, you're going to see better numbers on a dyno if you are running higher-than-stock boost and switch to a better intercooler. But you're not gaining that power, it's more like you're not losing that power, if that makes sense. You are reducing losses due to high IATs, heatsoak, etc. The reason people go for aftermarket DVs is that the higher boost blows out the stock diaphragm, and aftermarket models can recover quicker - it doesn't add any power whatsoever. Also, the benefits of a CAI on this engine are extremely debatable at best...I bought my car with an Injen CAI like the OP, and switching to the Modshack VTDA made a noticeable difference in flow and power. An open-element filter is the way to go for the 1.8T.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i never said the dv gains you power but if hes gonna go more boost or power you need te bigger dv. as far as the ic goes your right your not adding power you freeing up power thats already their making it run more efficently and the cai was only a example... but my point was adding a fmic will gain power regaurdlessof how it does it by making what he has runn more efficently or actually making more power it will help... picking it apart by saying well it adds it with out really adding it is just samantics....


----------

